# Free Sophos Anti-Rootkit



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Below is a link to Sophos' new Free Anti-Rootkit:

http://www.sophos.com/products/free-tools/sophos-anti-rootkit.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks. :smile:


----------

